# Experience with Montana Black Gold Ascent Verdict?



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Howdy y'all,
Looking at purchasing a Montana Black Gold Ascent Verdict 3-pin, and wanted to see if anyone has experience with the sight, positive or otherwise
Many thanks


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Swang'n'Bang said:


> Howdy y'all,
> Looking at purchasing a Montana Black Gold Ascent Verdict 3-pin, and wanted to see if anyone has experience with the sight, positive or otherwise
> Many thanks


Not with that particular sight, but with other MBG's. In my opinion they are great sights. Very high quality. When I got mine I wanted some specific features so I ordered mine through their custom shop. They are incredible sights.


----------

